

LXJS 2012 - Mikeal Rogers - Various facets of Node’s design philosophy - michaelwww
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaqxIMLLOu8

======
michaelwww
23:55 In case anyone didn't believe me that node is dominating, today there
are over fifteen thousand packages in the npm repository. There were about
85,000 package downloads yesterday, about 2.5 million in the last week and in
the last month there's been about a 10 million package downloads. So list
let's do a quick comparison, Ruby Forge has nine thousand packages in it wo
we're already more than that... Python has 24,000 packages in it but it's been
around since nineteen eighty-nine so we've been around three years close in on
them but be in the next year because we doubled last year and the amazing
thing about all these packages is that the vast majority of them actually work
together without a lot of glue, without a lot of problems. We're accelerating
faster than any platform I've ever seen and the amazing thing about the
situation is that it's not linear.

Current stats (Apr 2013)

    
    
      1 527 110	 downloads in the last day
      9 603 160	 downloads in the last week
     31 701 048	 downloads in the last month

